# Tina's Babies!!!



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We'll we had a VERY stressful second kidding...

Tina was 9 days over due and she started having small contractions but it just didn't seem right. She was pushing but not pushing hard and making no progress. Her pushes seemed in my opinion to be coming too far apart. After 30 minutes her water broke. A few minutes later a empty water sac appeared. Got a flash light... couldn't see anything in it :scratch:

3 more pushes...nothing and the water sac broke... Okay, time to go in and check things out... I get all the way in the birth canal.. nothing... once I hit the uterus it took me a while to make heads or tails of ANYTHING! (Never been INSIDE a goat before! ) Everything was a slimy goo. Finally, I'm sure I feel fur.... but no head.... no feet... just a wall of fur. For a second I was thinking breach baby but I couldn't find a tail.. or legs. Follow the kid all the way down and FINALLY found a back leg and then my heart just sank... The kid was presenting his shoulders/ribs to the birth canal and blocking the way. It felt like FOREVER but it was maybe 20 minutes later. I was able to find and get the 1st front leg out... little more searching I found the second leg.... Now I had 2 slimy legs and no head. It took forever to get any farther. Every time I would line up the head it would slip back over his shoulders. His head was so big I could not get my hand and his nose in the birth canal. I tried a shoe lace but was unable to get it around him. I even considered trying to flip him and pull him back legs 1st but there was just not enough room. Once we were a good 45 minutes in I was getting desperate. I knew babies and mom were in serious trouble if that kid did not come out. It was Friday, after hours. All the vets were closed. By some MIRACLE I was able to get a good enough grip on the lower jaw to hold his head in place while pulling his legs to get his head into the birth canal! 3 or 4 more good pushes later he was finally out! He was HUGE!!!

I never once felt the baby move while I had my hands on it so I already expected he was dead before he was out. Once I saw him he was BEAUTIFUL! His face, shoulders and front feet were solid black and his back half was light brown. He had a white spot on his head. I worked on him for a bit but it was clear he was gone. Blue tongue... not a twitch. I don't know if I killed him by pulling on his head and neck. It's very possible I did. If I did, it was for the greater good. I was a little disappointed but I know if I had not done everything possible to get him out I would have lost our doe. She is our pet. I was to the point my only goal was to save our doe. When his head kept going back over his shoulders my goal changed from delivering live kids to just getting the kids out to save our doe. ... What came after him was just a wonderful bonus!

His brother came only minutes later... perfect presentation... He practically hit the ground running :wahoo:

I was cleaning off baby # 2 when out pops a head!!! No feet! AHHHHHH all I'm thinking is WHAT NOW!!! Had to push the baby all the way back in because both front feet were stuck. Managed to only get 1 foot out but with all the stretching on poor mama he slipped out pretty easily. :dance:

Baby #2:









Baby #3:









Wow, I'm exhausted! What a start to our 1st every kidding season! We have another doe due in May and I'm SO looking forward to the break! Between 2 does we had :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: but 2 of those boys didn't make it. I sure hope things go a little smoother next time!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What gorgeous babies! So sad about the difficult birth and the lost boy. Thank goodness you were able to get the others out safely.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm gonna steal them both! I'm in love with their colors! Both boys? 

Sorry it was hard on you (and mom!) but it sounds like you did exactly what you needed to do. I highly doubt you killed the first kid. It sounds like he might have been the reason she went so far over due, etc...It just sounds like he was already dead to begin with. And if he wasn't I agree with you 100%...when the doe is in trouble it turns into save mom at any cost. I think that is really the right thing to do for breeders, at least it is here at my farm. I've been in there and gotten confused before and been like "AH!!!!What am I touching?!" and gotten a little panicked. You did good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad ...  you lost the boy and had such a hard delivery... :hug: 





But....Congrats... on the beautiful babies....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry that you lost the little buckling  Wow sounds like a tough delivery for both you and Tina :shocked: I hope your next kidding goes smoother :hug: A huge congratulations on the two healthy babies though!!! :stars: I LOVE #3!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

theyr sooo cute!!!!  
So sorry bout the 1st baby, but at least you saved the other 2 and the mama!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow what an ordeal and thanks for being so descript on how you handled everything. I had one doe kidd last year and everything went pretty smooth but I have three this year and am already stressing about potential problems. I am reading your post thinking this would be me. Congrats on the beautiful babies, they are so cute and know that you did a really good job with this kidding.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone  

I'm so in  with them! My little girl is sweet but these two boys sure has big personalities! Super spunky and so much fun to watch! 

nubians2: There are several great pages that go over positions of the kids and how to get them out. I'm so glad I went over and over and over those pages! It really paid off! Once I was able to find an identifiable body part a mental image of the kid popped into my mind. Reading on this forum also paid off! I've read several times that if something doesn't seem right it's better to just go in and check instead of wait it out... Glad I was confident enough to go in when I did. I freaked out so many times especially when the head kept going back. It felt impossible to get that head into the birth canal... I had to stop, breath and think many times... I kept wanting to give up with the cramps in my hand and slow progress. I just kept thinking if I don't get this kid out I'm going to lose my doe... That alone was enough to keep me trying. I can't even begin to describe the HUGE sigh of relief when that kid finally came out!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Good job! And what wonderful rewards.  Adorable boys.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, I admire your courage so much! I'm so sorry that your first buckling didn't make it, but congrats on going in and doing what you needed to do and on the two adorable kids that came afterward!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the two gorgeous kiddos!!!!!!   
I am so sorry about the buckling you lost. 



> I'm so in  with them!


Oh, they are great and steal your heart with their first breath!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

That's great you were able to get that kid out, good job. I want to learn as much as I can about possible kidding complications so I could hopefully do the same if need be. Congrats on your new boys, I love the coloring of the third one!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You did a terrific job! Congratulations on healthy kids and a living mama. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone


 :hi5: :wink:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my. What an ordeal! I'm so glad the second 2 came out happy and healthy!

And I'm glad you're no longer WAITING!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the 2 healthy babies!!


----------

